# Dash cams



## Fisherman (Jul 22, 2017)

I would like to buy a good quality dash cam for say £100-150.
But I would like to use it both in my car and in my Motorhome.
Any suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 22, 2017)

A friend has this one fitted and is happy with it...............

In Car Dash Cam Camera DVR Dashboard Digital Driving: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

It gets consistently good reviews and is also supplied by Halfords who will fit it for around 30 quid.

Nextbase Dash Cam 512G


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2017)

Why would you need it fitted?

£30 to attach a suction mount seems excessive!


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 22, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Why would you need it fitted?
> 
> £30 to attach a suction mount seems excessive!



  There's a bit more work involved than sticking on the suction mount Chris,Halfords hard wire the supply to an ignition controlled supply from the fuse box and route the cable to the dashcam so it's quite unobtrusive.They can also supply and install a hard wire kit to a second vehicle so the same dashcam can be used in the car as well.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2017)

That's fine if you need it hard wired - but it's hardly essential.

Save the dosh I say!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 22, 2017)

*Cheap and cheerful 4 us*

About £30 plus a bit more for a decent sized memory card
Suction mount vg
Long "power cable" so we use it off a leisure battery connection (12V)
ONLY use their power lead
Separate USB to link to laptop

No GPS but so what
No Speed detail again so what
Only pain is having to plug it in daily but just fits in with the other routine of Gas fridge etc


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 22, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> That's fine if you need it hard wired - but it's hardly essential.
> 
> Save the dosh I say!



Depends on how you use it really,if the same dashcam is being used in multiple vehicles then I would say a hard wiring kit is much easier and neater.The dashcam itself has a quick release so it can be changed between vehicles easily or removed for security reasons.

If I had one(which I dont)and intended to use it in more than one vehicle then I would splash out the dosh and have them all hard wired.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2017)

A final observation.

I have Remis windscreen blinds fitted. I have to remove the dashcam mount each evening in order to close the blinds.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 22, 2017)

*Yes*


----------



## Private (Jul 23, 2017)

*Hardwire*

I can recommend Blackvue but new they are outside the op budget. 
Hardwire is preferred for me to fit and forget therefore always on even on a short trip.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2017)

Ones on ebay at £12 to £20 are just fine so dont wast money.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jul 23, 2017)

My videos are recorded on a Mobius camera -  keith chesterfield - YouTube

Camera attached to un-needed rear view mirror bracket and also Remis blinds closed -


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2017)

Phew!!! thanks to everyone 

Cheers.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 29, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Well      :scared:      you did ask      :lol-049:    :lol-049:    :lol-049:




Yes I did, and I used to like Mrs brown, till you posted.

Possibly it's time to wash your hankies, and stop crying like a baby.


----------



## witzend (Jul 29, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> A final observation.
> I have Remis windscreen blinds fitted. I have to remove the dashcam mount each evening in order to close the blinds.



Just a borrowed photo but I fix my camera and satnav like this no problem to pull blinds then


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 30, 2017)

Fisherman said:


> Yes I did, and I used to like Mrs brown, till you posted.
> 
> Possibly it's time to wash your hankies, and stop crying like a baby.




Ok, got the message and i won`t bother you again.


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 30, 2017)

I fit thinkware dashcamsthe f50 at £99 fits in your budget has built in speed camera alerts and you could buy a 2nd hardwire kit if you want a trade price drop me a pm 
Thinkware Dash Cam F50 - Thinkware Dash Cams


----------



## alcam (Jul 30, 2017)

witzend said:


> Just a borrowed photo but I fix my camera and satnav like this no problem to pull blinds then
> View attachment 56247



Nice and neat . What (and how) have you attached to the dash in order to fix the mount ?


----------



## witzend (Jul 30, 2017)

alcam said:


> Nice and neat . What (and how) have you attached to the dash in order to fix the mount ?



4 mm perspex held in place by oem clip at back with 2 rubber feet at front to take out curve mine is twice the width of pictured one as I mount camera + satnav


----------



## izwozral (Jul 30, 2017)

witzend said:


> Just a borrowed photo but I fix my camera and satnav like this no problem to pull blinds then
> View attachment 56247



I love simple. cheap and effective ideas, nice one.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 31, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I would buy two dashcams. Having to transfer from vehicle to vehicle is a faff which you will sometimes not bother with. And that's when you'll need it.
> 
> With a Mobius in each vehicle, neatly fitted out of view, wired in, you never need to bother. It starts when you turn the ignition on, stops after you switch off. No user input needed.  Well, except fitting a new battery every three or four years.



My we el cheepo from ebay does the same,think you will find there all made there with a differant badge and large price hike.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 31, 2017)

runnach said:


> Costco are doing this little number for just under £120. Has a few bells and whistles with this model.



103 squid at Argos or Halfords Terry.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 2, 2018)

*Mobius*



Keithchesterfield said:


> My videos are recorded on a Mobius camera -  keith chesterfield - YouTube
> 
> Camera attached to un-needed rear view mirror bracket and also Remis blinds closed -
> 
> View attachment 56079



Hi Keith, just wondered if your Mobius worked OK straight out of the box and does it work for more than 15mins at a time?
Mine seems to record OK for only 3 clips, all of about 15mins, (it has never recorded more than 15mins although the clip length is set to 'Max') and then I get this message when trying to play back:
'Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file'
If I put the camera away for a few hours it will then record another 15mins.
Wonder if you have had any similar problems?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## maingate (Apr 2, 2018)

runnach said:


> Yes I saw this Rob, I may ask Halfrauds if I can get for less using my trade card?
> 
> The other side of the coin, Rob, today I returned to Costco my Yada dash cam, which I purchased a couple of year ago, reset switch broke last week, I gave a true, sob story and, as a good will gesture, returned to me my sixty quid. Pretty decent, eh!!
> 
> I will check Halfrauds, though.



Terry, I have never paid a lot of money for a Dashcam and the 3 I have have all produced good quality images.

My first one (a dual lens one bought from China) is still going strong, the one I use most seems to be a Nextbase knockoff but was bought from a reputable UK online company (it was the cheapest on their website and was alongside all the big expensive names). My lad has just given me a Nextbase 112 he bought to use on his motorbike but found it difficult to mount without getting vibration. It is a brand name item but the quality seems about the same as the cheapos, maybe I have just been lucky.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 2, 2018)

hairydog said:


> There is a difference between a Mobile and a Mobile 2. I've not had success with the latter. Too clever for its own good.
> 
> For a Mobius, the thing to do is to download the free msetup program, which runs on Windows. It will download and install any new firmware available and install it. It has four pages of settings, though most can be left on the defaults.
> Do switch off the shock sensor, or your memory card will be full of pothole videos. Set it to record 3 or 5 minute segments. You won't lose anything: they overlap slightly.
> ...



Thanks for that. Yes I've done all fine tuning on the setup program, but I had always set it to 'MAX'. Didn't realise that it should be in 3 to 5 min segments, but that is easy enough to change anyway. However, I'm still left with it recording about 20mins of segments perfectly and then all the following will not play on any of the 3 PC's I have here. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Apr 2, 2018)

*SD Card*



runnach said:


> How about SD card adapter, maybe an issue with this??



Or it could be the SD card.
My friend had a card that wouldn't work at all but my card worked perfectly for him.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2018)

runnach said:


> How about SD card adapter, maybe an issue with this??



Yes, I tried another 2 SD card adapters earlier and it was the same. At one point the card failed but I got it back again somehow, re-formatted it in the camera and it was still the same.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> Or it could be the SD card.
> My friend had a card that wouldn't work at all but my card worked perfectly for him.



I thought that as well, so I have ordered a new micro SD 64gb card which may or may not fix the problem.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> PCs can't play video files. Windows can't play video files. But you knew that!
> 
> You need to use a good video player program and that may need the correct codecs installed. I would start by installing VLC player. If that can't play the files, there is something a bit odd in the settings.
> 
> ...



Some excellent information here, thank you. I tried the VLC player a while ago and it wouldn't play it either, but I will go back to that and see if there is a setting that can be changed. I take your point on the file sizes and have now reset to record 3min clips. I will go with with your other recommendations as well and get back with the results. Thanks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

I had problem with a chinese dash cam only recording for the first few minutes then nothing, if i turned it off it would be fine to start with then same again, nothing   :rolleyes2:

It turned out that it wasn`t happy with the " super duper branded Class 10 SD card "  that i`d bought for it but a cheapo generic Class 6 card worked perfectly in it   :dance:

It would then record all day long, overwriting when it was full     :dance:


----------



## maingate (Apr 4, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> I had problem with a chinese dash cam only recording for the first few minutes then nothing, if i turned it off it would be fine to start with then same again, nothing   :rolleyes2:
> 
> It turned out that it wasn`t happy with the " super duper branded Class 10 SD card "  that i`d bought for it but a cheapo generic Class 6 card worked perfectly in it   :dance:
> 
> It would then record all day long, overwriting when it was full     :dance:



That was often the case. Many people don't bother to read the instructions when they buy one. It usually states what class of card should be used and what is the maximum capacity of card. Too many people buy the 'bargain price' cards online and are getting rubbish fake ones. My Son had that problem with a dodgy ebay card in his Nextbase 112. Before he knew what had caused it, Nextbase sent him a new replacement dashcam. He gave it to me and I bought a 32 GB card online from Argos, it turned out to be only 20 GB (marked as 32) but I just kept it as it will do for me (I only use it occasionally on the rear window in the car).


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

maingate said:


> That was often the case. Many people don't bother to read the instructions when they buy one. It usually states what class of card should be used and what is the maximum capacity of card. Too many people buy the 'bargain price' cards online and are getting rubbish fake ones. My Son had that problem with a dodgy ebay card in his Nextbase 112. Before he knew what had caused it, Nextbase sent him a new replacement dashcam. He gave it to me and I bought a 32 GB card online from Argos, it turned out to be only 20 GB (marked as 32) but I just kept it as it will do for me (I only use it occasionally on the rear window in the car).




All the instructions said it was 32GB maximum  with no mention of what Class it should be     :rolleyes2:

I bought a SanDisk Ultra 32GB Class 10 SDHC card thinking it was the dogs bollocks and would give superb quality playback   :dance:

It did, crystal clear recording but only for a few minutes then nothing unless i turned it off, restarted it and then it would do another few minutes.

The cheapo ( a fraction of the cost of the SanDisk ) unbranded generic 32GB Class 6 card i replaced it with worked perfectly day after day after day.

The SanDisk is still going strong in another device i have   :dance:


----------



## regnarts (Apr 4, 2018)

I find dashcams are all to big & an added nuisance, decided to integrate mine with a satnav.
Garmin Driveassist 50LMT-D, I use it in several vehicles it has built in camera & works well.
Cant understand why manufactures haven't come up with better cameras with todays technology
the camera control \ recorder unit could sit out of site within the glove box or under dash with a 
small pin head camera on end of 1.5 metre wire hidden within window lining or under dash. 
I really thought something like this would have been released onto the market by now.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2018)

regnarts said:


> I find dashcams are all to big & an added nuisance, decided to integrate mine with a satnav.
> Garmin Driveassist 50LMT-D, I use it in several vehicles it has built in camera & works well.
> Cant understand why manufactures haven't come up with better cameras with todays technology
> the camera control \ recorder unit could sit out of site within the glove box or under dash with a
> ...



You can do exactly that with the Mobius, which is no bigger than a small box of matches to start with anyway. This was one of the reasons I went for it, plus I can use it on my off-road bike and snorkeling and skiing. Although it's a bit fiddly it is possible to get an extension connection strap for the lens and mount just the lens behind a visor or mirror and have the body of the cam elsewhere.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyway, thanks for all your advice so far. The latest update is that I have now done all the above and it still only records (now in 3 min clips) for about 20 mins, and after that, although there are files there they cannot be read. I'm starting to favour the duff SD card scenario


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 15, 2018)

Final update is that I now have a new 64gb card in it and it works fine. So that confirms what others have said on here that it can be a card problem/ Thanks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 15, 2018)

Glad you`re sorted  :wave:


----------

